# GeForce 7950 GX2 Problem mit WoW?



## Pyoro (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Community,

passend zum Addon wird mein alter Rechner durch einen neuen ersetzt.

Ich hatte vor diesen Rechner (vermutlich ein Intel Core Duo 2 6600) mit einer GeForce 7950 GX2 zu bestücken. Nun hat man mir zur Vorsicht geraten aufgrund des SLI-Modus, der sich angeblich nicht mit WoW vertragen soll und von WoW wohl auch nicht unterstützt wird. Andere sind wohl der Meinung, dass es ohne Probleme laufen müsste.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte und WoW? Denn was würde mir diese nach den Tests so gute Grafikkarte nützen, wenn ich dann WoW garnicht oder nur mit Problemen spielen könnte.

Weiß jemand, ob WoW zukünftig die SLI- oder auch Crossfire-Technik unterstützen wird?

Wäre nett, wenn hier jemand seine Erfahrungen schildern könnte.

Danke


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Hmm...

Wenn es tatsächlich nur so ist, das WoW das Problem mit dem SLI-Modus hat, braucht dich das ja eigentlich nicht kümmern solange du eh nur eine Grafikkarte drin hast.....

Soweit ich das verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyoro (20. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm, ich habe hier einen interessanten Beitrag gefunden:

GeForce 7950 GX technische Details

Es sind ja eigentlich zwei Karten, die aber einen PCI-Slot nutzen. Zumindest, wenn man den SLI-Modus nicht aktiviert dürfte es keine Probleme mit WoW geben, oder?
Allerdings nutzt man dann natürlich nicht die wirkliche Power dieser Karte. Die Frage bleibt also: verträgt sich der SLI-Modus mit WoW?

Oder habe ich deine Antwort falsch verstanden, Rascal?


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Nene, Stimmt schon

Ich hatte mit "SLI" eben noch das alte System im Kopf, bei dem man 2 Grafikkarten mit nem Stecker zusammengesteckt hat ^^

Tja da muss ich mangels Wissen leider passen.


----------



## Bl1nd (20. Oktober 2006)

Hab die GForce 7950 GTX SLI (also duapack) aber kein problem mit wow, im gegenteil, quali is hammer, laggfrei usw..

greez


----------



## Pyoro (20. Oktober 2006)

Nofox schrieb:


> Hab die GForce 7950 GTX SLI (also duapack) aber kein problem mit wow, im gegenteil, quali is hammer, laggfrei usw..
> 
> greez



Danke schonmal für die Info! 
Wenn es im dualpack funktioniert, dürfte es bei der GX2 ja dann eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben. Aber wer die Technik kennt weiß: der Teufel steckt im Detail!


----------



## Bl1nd (20. Oktober 2006)

Pyoro schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Info!
> Wenn es im dualpack funktioniert, dürfte es bei der GX2 ja dann eigentlich auch keine Probleme geben. Aber wer die Technik kennt weiß: der Teufel steckt im Detail!



/signed


----------



## Jemima (4. November 2006)

Also meine 7950 im SLi-Modus hat noch nie was von Problemen gehört. Hoffentlich liest sie nicht mit ;-)

Nein, läuft einwandfrei bei mir :-)


----------



## Pyoro (8. November 2006)

Jemima schrieb:


> Also meine 7950 im SLi-Modus hat noch nie was von Problemen gehört. Hoffentlich liest sie nicht mit ;-)
> 
> Nein, läuft einwandfrei bei mir :-)



Thx für die Info, na dann kann ich ja in drei Wochen meinen neuen PC kaufen und endgültig lagfrei zocken (nachdem ich schon von ISDN auf DSL umsteigen konnte)!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

